# [email protected] Team Number?



## nintendofreak (Jan 14, 2007)

Join the GBAtemp [email protected] Team!!

Get: http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html
Join team: 53596 
Let: it run in the background!


TOGETHER WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!! 

[email protected] GBAtemp Page:
http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py...e&teamnum=53596


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 14, 2007)

We do now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GBAtemp [email protected] Team Number: *53596 *


----------



## nintendofreak (Jan 14, 2007)

woo hoo!

Id be nice if All 50k members did this too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we'd probally be one of the biggest groups?


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 14, 2007)

I doubt it, how many people here have even average pcs?


----------



## nintendofreak (Jan 14, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jan 14 2007 said:


> I doubt it, how many people here have even average pcs?



Hmm no way to tell Admins? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can always let it run when your not there too, as as screen saver, or when your not using your computer.


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 14, 2007)

Just set the core priority low and run it 24/7, like i do


----------



## Jeda (Jan 15, 2007)

who cares for alzheimer if you can help searching for aliens


----------



## OrR (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm looking for gravitational waves...


----------



## nintendofreak (Jan 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeda @ Jan 15 2007 said:


> who cares for alzheimer if you can help searching for aliens



cause some day, it just may hit me.. and i wanna remember GBAtemp


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 16, 2007)

you'll never beat the germans!... actually usa did with half the members, but oh well. haha =]


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm already participating under my name (ThaiGrocer, of course) with the help of my cousins computer and the one at home. It's good stuff. Spare your cycles for protein logic!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 16, 2007)

Joined the GBATemp team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Together we'll find a cure for... uh... what was it again?


----------



## nintendofreak (Jan 16, 2007)

It seems im not on the GBAtemp [email protected] page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How come the GBAtemp server is the only one there?


----------



## OrR (Jan 16, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jan 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jeda @ Jan 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > who cares for alzheimer if you can help searching for aliens
> ...


What if the aliens get you first...


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 16, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jan 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jan 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jeda @ Jan 15 2007 said:
> ...


They don't want to hurt us. They just want to probe us.
I, for one, welcome our new anal-probing overlords!
*ouch*


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry for the extreme bump, but I added my 2 servers and my main computer to this cause.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Sorry for the extreme bump, but I added my 2 servers and my main computer to this cause.


10 month bump XD

I will add my computers to this cause when I buy my new one...which will hopefully be on or around Black Friday.

Maybe this topic should be stuck so that more people will join? I have seen the specs of various people and lots are pretty good


----------



## Baztuk (Nov 17, 2007)

You guys tricked me. I thought you were talking about the PS3 version


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Baztuk @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> You guys tricked me. I thought you were talking about the PS3 version


...
It's the same thing, except that client is on the PS3...


----------



## Baztuk (Nov 17, 2007)

Can i still put in a number and join the gbatemp team?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

I joined the team, donated one of my cores D: it usually idle anyway


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 17, 2007)

so what exactly does this do? i don't get it O.O sry for my stupid question but i have no clue on what it does, i'd be glad to do it, just want to know what it does first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> so what exactly does this do? i don't get it O.O sry for my stupid question but i have no clue on what it does, i'd be glad to do it, just want to know what it does first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folds proteins, and essentially helps find cures for diseases


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 18, 2007)

I've got the screensaver, but I'm afraid my 4 year old dinosaur of a Dell can't handle running it in the background...

- Sam


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, it's the only thing that wants to work on my servers... 

D:

They just sit there and act as my radiator anyway. X3


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 19, 2007)

wow I remember making this topic a loong time ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I reformatted my computer and never installed this. Installed again, and running!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JOIN!!


----------



## webjedi (Dec 11, 2007)

All your folding belongs to us!!!!

Rank User  Score  WU  
1  webjedi  2336  10  
2  catflap  2073  8  
3  shaunj66  978  3  
4  Nintendofreak  511  2  
5  phuzzz  186  1  
6  Infinitus  99  2  
7  GBAtemp_Server  87  1  

oh yeah!!!  I'm the folding king.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://vspx27.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py...e&teamnum=53596


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 11, 2007)

[email protected]: the only reason why I want a PS3... or even better, a PS3 cluster.

I challenge you to an ePenis girth contest: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.p...name=ThaiGrocer fold for the future GBAtemp. for the future...


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow some guys from team GBAtemp are pretty dedicated! Its always running on my computer while its on, even when playing games. and thats like 10 hours a day. 2gb ram FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lets keep it up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Display it with pride:


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 12, 2010)

*Bumps* I am in this! This is useful for protein research so the whole world can benefit from! Join in the folding guys!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 13, 2010)

I would run this but my computer is too shitty to do any real work.
It BSOD'd when I increased the CPU load by a little bit. I'll be able to run this when I get the parts to my new computer and build the PC.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 13, 2010)

wow, this is from 2007, you could have just made a new thread?


----------



## playallday (Jul 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 14, 2010)

I already fold for newegg

2 PS3's and a custom PC to boot nets a nice amount of points


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 14, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> wow, this is from 2007, you could have just made a new thread?


Nope. I tend to search for an old thread before i make a new one.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 16, 2010)

Why is there no way to [email protected] with a mobile device? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like an iPod..
Or with my ps2 :/
I mean, really, it won't mean too much, because they're not that powerful, but if lots of people do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It can add up..
But whatever, they're probably tooooo slow.
Meh, I won't join this [email protected] group cuz I'm helping Jiggminn cure cancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(oh, and he wants to conquer the world with [email protected])


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 29, 2010)

I just decided for the hell of it to rip apart the leader boards
im already at 4th in about 8hrs of work, im coming after you webjedi


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 29, 2010)

I fold for 111065 (EVGA). (mainly because of their incentives)
I have:
Athlon II X3 440 @ 3.675GHz doing SMP folding
Athlon II X2 250 @ 3.3GHz doing SMP folding (shitty AM2 mobo can't go much higher than this)
9800GT @ 630/1620/940 doing GPU folding

I think that turns out to about 8K PPD, but I only fold during the day, so probably much less.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm folding for BG. Were rank 60


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/AtlasFolder
Has anyone seen AtlasFolder's videos? I think he has something like 31 9800GX2s (so like 62 8800GTSs) and 23 GTX 295s (so like 46 GTX 275s) all folding constantly. He is the #1 single contributor to [email protected] (excluding anonymous and the folding test farm)

I believe he gets about 510k+ PPD and has 216M points total.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 31, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Late but whatever, the point is that you should look for recent topics about the same subject, not stuff from ages ago. Nearly everyone in the topic isn't here anymore, so there is absolutely no point at all in posting in this topic still. The only thing you're doing is necrobumping, which obviously isn't good.


----------



## Elritha (Aug 1, 2010)

Didn't even know GBAtemp had a folding team. May as well join in for awhile.


----------



## .Chris (Aug 1, 2010)

nvm


----------



## webjedi (Aug 2, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I just decided for the hell of it to rip apart the leader boards
> im already at 4th in about 8hrs of work, im coming after you webjedi



Bring it on!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's running on my old work box - slow but steady.  At your pace you'll pass my months of work in a few weeks.


----------



## Speculant (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to run [email protected] on my Nvidia 8800GT, averaged about 4500 ppd.

Took one look at the power bill, no more [email protected]


----------



## Elritha (Aug 3, 2010)

Left my GTX 275 fold for a few hours and shot up to second place. Supposedly it can do close to 9000 PPD. Unfortunately the weather is just too warm to leave my computer on folding full load for extended periods. Power consumption is also an issue.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 11, 2010)

Folding doesnt seem so popular over here.. I wonder why ..
I havent started myself. I have intended in joining gbatemp, but it kinda feels like I'll be one of few people folding.. :/

I might just join overclock.net or something


----------



## Livin in a box (May 17, 2012)

Anyone doing this...at all? I'm on another team but I thought I could revive this and see if anyone else is going to give it a go!


----------

